# General > Sport >  Caithness Motocross 2009 - Round One

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Caithness Motocross 2009 - Round One*

A wet and miserable start to Caithness Motocross Round One at Ravenshill on Sunday the 5th of April.  An excellent turn out with some adults travelling from the south.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

